# Miata vr6 swap haltech



## Vr6mazda (Nov 6, 2011)

Finally got to point off starting the motor. It starts not sure if trigger angle correct. I have it set at 78 degrees I have also heard the setting of 84 degrees anybody know what is correct and also correct tooth offset. I looked for timing mark on crank didn't see any.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

It depends on how haltech counts the missing tooth. The tdc mark on the pulley is on the bottom, looking at the crank its at 5o'clock or thereabouts. Not sure what clutch/fw you are running with your swap but you could always make your own.


----------



## Vr6mazda (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't know why but runs and revs at 48 degree and 1 offset. It doesn't make any sense to me It wouldn't rev and hard to start at 78 tried 13 offset also tried 1 and 2 offset


----------



## Vr6mazda (Nov 6, 2011)

Checked with timing light and 78 degrees shows to be correct but revs slow


----------



## Vr6mazda (Nov 6, 2011)

Figured it out cam timing off half a tooth which means I have to pull motor and tranny to fix due to being against firewall and trans adapter covers acess to covers.:banghead:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

You can't get the upper cover off? As long as the int shaft is right you should be ok.. unless that's a BIG adapter!


----------



## Vr6mazda (Nov 6, 2011)

Was able to get upper cover off and cams are inline spacer slides in and don't touch before was tight on top onside and bottom the other with the notch of middle gear showing. Doesn't make sense how I got it that way though. I set cams at one rotation at a time until I got it to align with notch showing took three different rotation to finaly find one that worked. Still revs like timing retarded with locked at 10 degrees verified by light. I am still stumped next to go back and check Wiring make sure no coil orders messed up.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

What coil are you using? It can act like that if you have the coil outpuy firing on the wrong edge.


----------



## Vr6mazda (Nov 6, 2011)

Ls1 coils


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

You have the dwell up to 5-6ms?


----------



## Vr6mazda (Nov 6, 2011)

I am going out of town till after thanks giving then I am taking the car to a friends shop (mooretuned) he has done a few vr6s this will be first one with haltech mostly electromotive but has tuned alot of haltechs on other vehicle types.


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

Please post some pics (or a link to some) of your project when you get a chance :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## renn16v (Jun 5, 2006)

*tooth*

60-2. thats haltech cranck wheel setting.


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

this truck my attention.... any pics or build thread anywhere?


thanks


----------

